

Show HN: PassProtect – Password Manager App for iOS and Android - passprotect

After months of work, my app PassProtect (free, iOS &amp; Android) has finally launched today.<p>What it does: PassProtect stores all your passwords in one place, so you don’t have to remember the logins for all your online accounts. This allows you to have different passwords for each internet account without the fear that you’ll forget your passwords. A built-in password generator encourages you to create complex passwords in the future.<p>Is it secure? Yes! PassProtect encrypts data using SHA256 and AES512. This means hackers can’t access your data without a master key that you create when you setup the app. Also, the app logs the location of recent logins and snaps pictures of users using the front camera so you know exactly who is checking your passwords.<p>Why should you get it over the dozens of other password manager apps out there?
It’s free! If you think you shouldn’t have to spend $10 to find a decent Password Manager app, this app is for you. Anyways, it won’t cost anything to give it a try :)
It’s tried and tested. PassProtect shares its code base with an older app, iPasscode, which has been in production for 3 years, so I’ve used the feedback from that to improve PassProtect.
PassProtect has an aggressive roadmap with plans to add sync abilities, deeper integration with iOS and Android, and support for other platforms.<p>iOS Download: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsto.re&#x2F;i6gn4jF<p>Android Download: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=co.passprotect<p>Website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.passprotect.co
======
passprotect
iOS Download: [https://appsto.re/i6gn4jF](https://appsto.re/i6gn4jF)

Android Download:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.passprotect](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.passprotect)

Website: [http://www.passprotect.co](http://www.passprotect.co)

